# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Поклонение полубогам

## Сева

Харе Кришна!

Если преданный грихастха ходит на работу и служит там начальнику карми то это можно назвать поклонением. Он выражает почтение и выполняет приказы.

Почему грихастхи не поклоняются полубогам? ведь это примерно то же самое только полубог в отличии от начальника не ест мяса и не пьет водку и вообще вызывает гораздо большую симпатию =)

(простите за приземленный вопрос, к сожалению это актуально)

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Харе Кришна!
 Примите мои смиренные поклоны!
 Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

 Поклонение - это обращение с желанием прославить, поблагодарить и получить какую-то милость. Верующий человек - это тот, кто полностью уверен в том, что его служение Верховной Личности Бога исполнит и все его духовные и вторичные, необходимые потребности. Поэтому такой человек всегда спокоен и удовлетворен, он понимает, что все, что у него есть, уже может сделать его счастливым, а то, чего у него нет, по карме или запланировано не дается Богом, чтобы мы не испортили себе жизнь. Господь по определению всеблагой, а значит, и отсутствие чего-то в нашей жизни надо тоже воспринимать как благо. Соответственно, когда верующий человек обращается с просьбой к полубогу, тем самым он ставит под сомнение это качество Бога, он думает, что Бог ошибся, не так его понял или вообще желает ему зла. Поэтому мы очень уважаем полубогов, как великих преданных Бога, но со всеми просьбами и пожеланиями мы обращаемся только к Верховной Личности Бога, принимая Его как своего Отца, любящего нас и желающего нам только благо.

 Когда речь идет об отношениях с руководителями, то мы должны понимать это как составляющую часть культуры, в которой все старшие должны восприниматься уважительно. Любое старшинство в этом мире дается от Бога, поэтому человек разумный уважает это положение, как данное Богом. Так ведет себя культурный человек, принимающий свое смиренное положение в этом мире. Но мы не молимся директору, мы направляем свою молитву только Верховной Личности Бога. Поэтому и поклонения как такового нет, так как обязательной частью поклонения является молитва. Мы уважаем эту личность, мы ей подчиняемся и так совершенствуем свои черты характера.

 Ваш смиренный слуга, Патита Павана дас

----------


## Сева

благодарю за ответ.

я всё никак не могу понять концепцию кармы.
Каждый человек в том числе вайшнав нуждается в пище, жилье и одежде.

Шрила Прабхупада утверждает что всё это нам даётся уже в момент рождения и никак изменить качество и количество этих благ на эту жизнь мы уже не в состоянии - правильно?

Но еду человек покупает в магазине, а для этого нужны деньги.
Если человек перестаёт работать, то остается без денег, и как следствие уже не может купить еду.

Так откуда же она возьмется? ведь по судьбе положена.

----------


## Сева

Ну и ещё вопрос, почему Арджуна поклонялся Господу Шиве?

(История когда Господь Шива принял облик охотника чтобы посоревноваться с Арджуной в стрельбе из лука и Арджуна огорченный поражением начал молиться Шиве не понимая что Он перед ним.)

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Карма  - это последствия нашей деятельности, но для того чтобы эти последствия пришли, должна быть хоть какая-то деятельность. Поэтому, для того, чтобы получить причитающиеся нам плоды по карме, мы должны честно работать, прилагая достаточные усилия. Именно этот совет и дается в комментарии к Бхагавад-гите: "Каждый должен работать хотя бы для того, чтобы удовлетворять потребности своего тела, поэтому человеку предписано выполнять определенные обязанности, соответствующие его качествам и положению в обществе."

----------


## Patita Pavana das

> Ну и ещё вопрос, почему Арджуна поклонялся Господу Шиве?
> 
> (История когда Господь Шива принял облик охотника чтобы посоревноваться с Арджуной в стрельбе из лука и Арджуна огорченный поражением начал молиться Шиве не понимая что Он перед ним.)


Преданные Кришны поклоняются Шиве, как великому преданному Кришны, который способен дать милость Господа Кришны! Во Вриндаване есть храм Шивы, который называется храмом Гопишвары. Гопи поклонялись не только Шиве, но и богине Катьяяни, Дурге, однако делали они это только для того, чтобы снискать расположение Господа Кришны. Поэтому, когда преданный Кришны поклоняется Шиве, он не просит у него материальных благ, а молит его о том, чтобы он помог ему приблизиться к Абсолютной Истине. Более того, Господь Шива почитает преданных Бога наравне с Верховной Личностью Бога. А преданные Верховного Господа почитают Шиву как самого дорогого преданного Бога. Поклоняясь Шиве, они не считают его вторым Богом. В перечне нама-апарадх говорится, что тот, кто считает повторение имени Хары (Шивы) равноценным повторению имени Хари, наносит оскорбление святому имени. Преданные должны всегда помнить о том, что Господь Кришна — это Верховная Личность Бога, а Шива — Его преданный. Подробнее можно прочитать здесь http://www.ruzov.ru/article.aspx?mid=1&id=418&rid=60

----------


## Сева

Но Арджуна просил Господа Шиву даровать ему победу. Он не мог стерпеть горечь поражения и просил Господа Шиву дать ему силы для победы. Он же не о чистой бакти просил?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Когда преданные Господа молятся полубогам, они все равно молятся о том, чтобы получить милость Господа. В этом секрет отношения преданных к полубогам. Так гопи молились Катьяяни, чтобы получить Кришну в мужья... 

Катьяяни махамаи

махайогин йодишвари

нанда гопа сута деви

пати ме куру те намаха.

Перевод: «О, богиня, пожалуйста, пусть Кришна, сам Верховный Господь, будет нашим мужем.»

----------


## Сева

Ну а пример с Арджуной?

Получается что у пандавов было два варианта - или идти войной на Куру или стать отрешенными отшельниками и отказаться от царства вообще.
Но второй вариант оказался невозможным, потому что кшатрий это природа подавить которую не возможно. Кришна советует не подавлять природу а задействовать её в служении.

Выход один - война.
Но для войны нужно мощное оружие, не так ли? 

Почему же Арджуна пошел за оружием к Господу Шиве а не к Кришне?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Вся сила принадлежит Кришне, но раздает Он ее через своих представителей. Арджуна прекрасно понимал, кто властелин всех сил, поэтому он и является великим преданным Господа Кришны и показывает всем нам пример такого видения. Кришна источник всего - это основа духовной философии. Он причина всех причин, Он Верховная Личность Бога. И хотя электричество, как кажется исходит из розетки, оно берется не из розетки, и не из подстанции, и не из электростанции, и не из реки или ветра, вся энергия исходит из источника всех энергий - Абсолютной Истины.

----------

